# Glasgow - what to do



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

My car is booked in to get the wheels refurbed on Thursday.
I've to drop the car off at 9am and collect around 5.30pm
The place that's doing them is near Braehead, a walk round the shops will pass 30 minutes but what could I do for the rest of the day?


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

Is it Chameleon thats doing them mate?

To be honest there's not really much to do there - there is X-scape - spend all your cash playing the puggies?

Other than that it would be a bus into Proper Glasgow and have a bite of lunch, more shops etc - although there is the Transport Museum - its good for a few hours. Easily accessable by bus and IIRC its free entry.

Failing that it's a free ride to mine and off your go with the mitt and microfibres! lol


----------



## Jamezm (May 21, 2008)

You could go shopping all day in Glasgow if you really wanted. Get the train/bus across to edinburger and have a look at the Castle, thats a good day out??

Rgds,

Mitch


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Go to the cinema at Xscape........or go on the indoor ski slope??!?!


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

http://www.clyde-valley.com/glasgow/transmus.htm


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

There is a cinema in xcape, climbing wall, inside ski slope and bars/restaurants
http://www.xscape.co.uk/snow/braehead/

Or the braehead arena has a wrestling match on the 22nd...at 7 at night tho (bet you're gutted)
http://www.braehead-arena.co.uk/

Braehead is alright for a walkabout. There is halfords, pc world, comet....


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah wheels are getting done at Chameleon

When I go shopping im in and out in an hour max lol

Suppose I could get some breakfast, have a look around Braehead, hop on a bus in to the city centre

Bit of shopping, some lunch etc


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Another thing, How is the traffic in the mornings in to Glasgow and across the Kingston bridge?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

jerry318 said:


> Another thing, How is the traffic in the mornings in to Glasgow and across the Kingston bridge?


Two words.

A nightmare.

Give yourself plenty of time.:thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

jerry318 said:


> Another thing, How is the traffic in the mornings in to Glasgow and across the Kingston bridge?


First thing first. The motorway towards Glasgow can be chocka m8. Once your on the Bridge you'll be fine.

In the Braehead area you've got Glasgow Audi you could have a walk round. What about organising a test drive from there and that would give you a car for a few hours. At Braehead you've got Ikea and of course all the other shops. There's plenty of eating places so you wont go hungry. Further afield you could head to Paisley or Glasgow Airport or east into the city. As said there is the art gallery and the adjacent transport museum. Another shopping area you might like to try is the new shopping centre at Silverburn on the south side.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

let me know how u get on with your wheels! i was considering using Chameleon for my wheels


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

was thinking of leaving about 6.45!


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Sandro said:


> let me know how u get on with your wheels! i was considering using Chameleon for my wheels


Will do mate, not that many places in Fife that can do them as quickly as I want them and ive only heard good reports about them


----------



## jim55 (Nov 12, 2008)

wheres chameleon?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

paisley i think 99%


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

jim55 said:


> wheres chameleon?


Station Crescent, 
RENFREW, PA4 8RA


----------



## jim55 (Nov 12, 2008)

aahhh ,,just down the road :thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Sandro said:


> let me know how u get on with your wheels! i was considering using Chameleon for my wheels


^^^^^+1 please:thumb:

Wanting to get mine done in the spring.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

swiftshine said:


> ^^^^^+1 please:thumb:
> 
> Wanting to get mine done in the spring.


No probs

Was quoted £210 for the 1 day service


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

What kinda coating do they use? Do you get a good choice of colours?

Wheels on my Cupra are a greyish colour and I'd rather have them a nicer silver colour.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Powder coatings

Yes they have a few colours to choose from

I going for standard silver bright as possible, they do a silver that is sort of metallic but dont think that would look right!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

I hate driving in the centre of Glasgow, though it's not as bad as Edinburgh


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

heres a sample of their work 
















and you could visit the science center in govan also edinburgh is much worse to drive in at least you can find parking spaces in glasgow lol


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice turnaround mate

Mine are not that bad to be honest but previous owner obviously didnt clean the car as often as I do!!


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

his name is willy and hes spot on, a car nut too so you know he'll look after them


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

andyboygsi said:


> his name is willy and hes spot on, a car nut too so you know he'll look after them


Aye it was Willie I spoke to this morning, seemed like a decent guy:thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Only prob with a colour change is the center caps.........or can they do them too even if they're plastic?


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

oor willie?


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> Only prob with a colour change is the center caps.........or can they do them too even if they're plastic?


Not too sure what you mean?


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

you could go on the ibrox tour


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Let me know how you get on with the wheels ,got a set the same a syours and im looking to get them done also :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Transport museum is free yes - recall that from an episode of Still Game :thumb:

there are many huge music shops if you play any instruments? kills a lot of time if you flash some cash and get to try some stuff out!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

BillyT said:


> you could go on the ibrox tour


or you could pick up chewing gum off the ground and eat it  hahaha


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

If your any good with a shovel you can do a shift with me i working just along the road in Govan..


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Just a small update as to how I got in Chameleon getting my wheels refurbed
I would recommend these guy if your looking to get your wheels done, dropped the car off at 9am and after a quick chat was told that the car would be ready for 5pm
Went bach at 5pm and car was all washed and ready for collection

Wheels refurbed and lowered on Eibach Pro Kit


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

jerry318 said:


> Just a small update as to how I got in Chameleon getting my wheels refurbed
> I would recommend these guy if your looking to get your wheels done, dropped the car off at 9am and after a quick chat was told that the car would be ready for 5pm
> Went bach at 5pm and car was all washed and ready for collection
> 
> Wheels refurbed and lowered on Eibach Pro Kit


Lookin' good:thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Lookin' good:thumb:


+1
Is that a metalic powder coat?
Look very nice. You got any before pics of the wheels?


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes it is metalic, thought I would choose it for a change

I dont have any before pics sorry, the wheels had no kerbing but the paint was peeling in some areas

Need to get the brakes sorted they look terrible in the pics!!!!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

What did you end up doing for the day?


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Started off at Braehead and the wife and kids decided to come through.

Seemed a good idea at the time but stopped me doing what I wanted when I wanted!!

By the time they came through and we had lunch and i took my wee lad to exscape for a look it was about 3.30 so was only really "hanging around" for about an hour


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

jerry318 said:


> Started off at Braehead and the wife and kids decided to come through.
> 
> Seemed a good idea at the time but stopped me doing what I wanted when I wanted!!
> 
> By the time they came through and we had lunch and i took my wee lad to exscape for a look it was about 3.30 so was only really "hanging around" for about an hour


That wasn't bad then.:thumb: I just got back from TGI Friday down there. Had a lovely rack of ribs.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Wheels look top notch Jerry. :thumb:
Have you had a chance to get the SN on the car yet.

Glad you had a good day. Look forward to seeing you at the next meet also.
Gordon.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

jerry318 said:


> Yeah wheels are getting done at Chameleon
> 
> When I go shopping im in and out in an hour max lol
> 
> ...


Can I get some contact details if their work is good, I have 2 sets of alloys that need done.....

Cheers

:thumb:


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Can I get some contact details if their work is good, I have 2 sets of alloys that need done.....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> :thumb:


Chameleon Powder Coatings
Station Crescent, 
RENFREW, PA4 8RA 
01418851714


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Wheels look top notch Jerry. :thumb:
> Have you had a chance to get the SN on the car yet.
> 
> Glad you had a good day. Look forward to seeing you at the next meet also.
> Gordon.


Thanks Gordon:thumb:

Had the SN out today, gave the car a good polish with the sample of Platinum i picked up on sunday from Bill @ Autosmart and then on with the SN.
Topped it of with some Z8 and im well chuffed.

Yep looking forward to the next meet where ever it may be:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

jerry318 said:


> Yep looking forward to the next meet where ever it may be:thumb:


Hopefully April or May.
Just watch out for the feeler thread. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## MP3_Kenzie (Mar 26, 2007)

How much did it cost you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## VictorVTi (Dec 23, 2008)

jerry318 said:


> No probs
> 
> Was quoted £210 for the 1 day service


:thumb:


----------



## MP3_Kenzie (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks


----------

